# 106km/h electric Giant DH bike



## Doctorbass (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello again guys.. 

Long time no post..

here is my last built:

A 2003 Giant Dh comp with Crystalyte X5 hub motor.

Using 24s lipo o 15ah and 18 mosfet controller for burst power up to 20kW and 4.5kW continus with appropriate cooling.

This summer 2010 I have beat my past 2009 speed record and acheived 106kmh ( limited by the lengh of the road!)

What is incredibble i sthat it is not really aerodynamic and is using 24 x 3.00 tires because the goad was to make a motocross style electric bike.. but it turned out i wanted to go fast too!!

This bike is based on a Giant Downhill bike that i choose for the room in the triangle eventhou it have dual suspension with 7 and 8 inch travel!

I charge the lipo using a 1500W meanwell power supply (50V 30A) that i can gey up to 1700W DC output from a single 120V 15A outlet.. ok.. i admit that the breaker is really bortherline but it work!..

so it's 1.3kWh of lipo that i 100% charge in less an hour!

also have 3600 lumen of LED for perfect view during night ride
























































2003 GIANT DH comp 
-Bearing and bushings are brand new. 
-8 inchs rear using Manitou six way and 
7 inchs boxxer on the front 
-Shimano xt Dehore 4 pistons brake, 
-Sun Rim double track using marzocchi 
for front wheel. 

Motor	Crystalyte 5303-5306 DIY serie parallel relay Brushless DC
This motor is rated 750W nominal but we 
are few people to push them to take up to 
20kW if monitoring temp
Drivetrain	Crystalyte X5 powerfull hub motor!! 

Controller Infineon 18 mosfet controller Modified for 100V operation and 150-200A burst. It is modified with higher performances Panasonic Low ESR capacitors and the great IRFB4110 mosfet with 4mohms rds on

Batteries	12 zippy flightmax 6s 5000mAh 20C, 22.20 Volt, Lithium-Polymer
These battery come from hobbycity.com and 
are usually made for RC toy.

I have total of 1.3kWh energy
System Voltage	89 Volts

Charger Meanwell RSP-1500-48
it's a power supply that I'm using in power limiting conditions for the CC-CV. 
It push 1700Watts DC continuous and can be connected to a normal 120V ac outlet. It take 45 minutes for full charge

DC/DC Converter 12V 5A switching power supply used as DC-DC
It cost just 9.99$ and can supply everything on the ebike that need 12V like 
the 4x 900 lumens Magicshine LED...

Instrumentation	Cycle Analyst v2.11

Top Speed	66 MPH (106 KPH)

It's the max speed I acheived with it from now but I was limited by the street length =( and I needed to apply the brake to not crash in the border! 

Acceleration	pretty well and surprizing!!! the 40 to 80 kph is very fast!!

Range	35 Miles (56 Kilometers) 1300Wh energy at 20Wh per km at 32kmh is around 35 miles (no pedal) on pavement Watt Hours/Mile	30 Wh/Mile 
This ebike is not made for RANGE.. but more for INTENSE FUN !!!

EV Miles	Current:	698 Miles (1,123 Kilometers) As of 12/10/2010

Curb Weight	80 Pounds (36 Kilograms)
Tires	Arrow Racing Wide bite 24 x 3.0" tires and DH tube

Conversion Time	1 month

Conversion Cost	2500$

Additional Features	The hanlding is very great and impressive!!! eventhou it go to 106km/h, it feel confortable


Here is the video





Doc


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice work Doc
I spent just as much on my Giant and got nothing.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Can you get us a link for those head lights ?


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

a realy nice build...

you should wear some protectors at this speed...a motorcycle leather jacket at least...

you should go faster with street tyres


----------



## Poohstyx (Dec 22, 2010)

So you going for 100mph next?


----------



## nepolean77 (Jun 11, 2009)

clever fellow indeed it is guys like you that build these cool machines that takes us that much closer to free energy power and commercial bikes for all,keep up the good work.


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

when people will STOP talking/belive about/in free energy...

there is NO free energy on this planet...


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

@doc

with slick tyres you should go faster...)


----------

